
From Freebase to Wikidata: The Great Migration [pdf] - okfine
http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/44818.pdf
======
techdragon
Having repeatedly started exploratory work on building my own data based
projects using various versions of things created under the banner "Wikidata"
... I continue to be unimpressed by the tools and documentation and developer
experience... I love the project and its really great for Wikipedia and
working well for them.

But while anyone can get MediaWiki going and do useful things with it...
Wikidata's components are poorly explained, and in many ways actually
constructed in a way that's only useful to Wikipedia. Which is a massive loss
to the overall open data community.

